# Biografia di Pirlo: Real meglio del Milan. Sarei andato di corsa



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Dalla biografia di Andrea Pirlo:

Aggiornamento 

...Perchè se ti chiedono se è vero che avevi praticamente firmato per il Real Madrid, devi rispondere nascondendoti dietro a frasi fatte e finte, già sentite, recitate da uno scialbo copione studiato da uffici stampa privi di guizzo e di talento:"Non è vero, sto bene al Milan". Ma vaffa...
Peccato sia finita così. *Al Real ci sarei andato di corsa. Ha più fascino del Milan, più futuro, più appeal, più tutto. incute timore negli avversari a prescindere. Comunque, al termine di quella stagione, mi sono consolato vincendo la Champions League. Poteva andare molto peggio.*

"Una penna. Bella eh, ma pur sempre una penna, di Cartier, luccicante, più pesante di una Bic, con lo stemma del Milan. Eppure una penna. Con un ripieno di inchiostro blu, banalmente blu. La guardavo, me la rigiravo tra le mani, ci giochicchiavo incuriosito, come fa un neonato con il suo primo peluche".

"Tentavo di studiarne il profilo da diverse angolazioni, di coglierne il senso più profondo. Di Capire. Mi è venuto il mal di testa a forza di pensare, credo sia scesa anche qualche gocciolina di sudore, però alla fine l'illuminazione è arrivata. Mistero risolto: il lato B non esisteva, il suo inventore non l'aveva previsto. Volutamente? Chissà. 'E mi raccomando, non usarla per firmare il nuovo contratto con la Juventus'". 

"Almeno Adriano Galliani aveva azzeccato la battuta, come regalo d'addio mi sarei aspettato qualcosina di più di quel tempo comico perfetto"

"Dieci anni di Milan andati così. Comunque, ho sorriso. Perché io so ridere, tanto e bene. 'E grazie di tutto, Andrea'. (...) Mi stavano tirando giù dalla cornice, ma non a forza. La noia da Milan era il rischio che non volevo correre, ecco perché alla fine di quell'ultimo incontro ero dispiaciuto, ma il giusto. Come me, Galliani".

"Ci siamo lasciati senza rimorso. In mezz'ora, arrotondando per eccesso, ero fuori da lì. Quando si ama serve tempo, quando il sentimento muore può aiutare una scusa. 'Andrea, il nostro allenatore Allegri pensa che se resti non potrai più giocare davanti alla difesa. Per te avrebbe pensato a un altro ruolo: sempre a centrocampo, ma sulla parte sinistra'. Piccolo particolare: davanti alla difesa pensavo di poter dare ancora il meglio di me".

"Un pesce quando il mare è profondo respira, se lo spostano sotto il pelo dell'acqua si arrangia, ma non è la stessa cosa. 'Anche con te in panchina o in tribuna abbiamo vinto lo scudetto. E poi, Andrea, da quest'anno la politica della società è cambiata. A chi ha più di trent'anni, proponiamo il rinnovo di contratto solo per dodici mesi'". 

"Non mi è mai capitato di sentirmi vecchio, neppure in quel preciso momento. Solo a tratti ho avuto la sensazione che qualcuno volesse farmi passare per bollito, più che altro erano le premesse a lasciarmi perplesso. 'Grazie, ma davvero non posso accettare. E poi la Juventus mi ha proposto un accordo triennale'". 

"Si sono fatti avanti tutti, anche l’Inter. Io, direttamente, sono stato contattato solo una volta. Me la ricordo bene, era un lunedì mattina, a stagione appena terminata. «Pronto, Andrea, sono Leo». Dall’altra parte della cornetta c’era Leonardo, in quel momento allenatore dell’Inter. «Ciao Leo». «Senti, finalmente è tutto a posto. Ho il via libera del presidente Moratti. Possiamo iniziare a trattare». Tra l’altro, mi raccontava grandi cose dell’Inter, di come si sentisse carico e si trovasse bene. Poteva essere una bella sfida, affascinante: tornare dove ero già stato. Passare sull’altra sponda dopo dieci anni consecutivi al Milan, di cui nove straordinari. Pure in questo Leonardo avrebbe potuto aiutarmi, non fosse stato che dopo poche settimane si è trasferito al Paris Saint-Germain degli sceicchi. «Andrea, nella nuova Inter avrai un ruolo fondamentale». Sì, a un certo punto ci ho pensato, ma non ne sarei stato capace. Sarebbe stato davvero troppo, un affronto che i tifosi del Milan non avrebbero meritato."

"Ho declinato. Senza mai parlare di soldi, quel pomeriggio della primavera del 2011. Mai. Discorsi economici con Galliani, in quei trenta minuti, non ne sono stati affrontati. Volevo essere considerato importante, al centro del progetto, non un giocatore in lista per la rottamazione".

"Tra i fortunati, io lo sono particolarmente: ho conosciuto Antonio Conte. Mi sono dovuto confrontare con tanti allenatori e lui è quello che mi ha sorpreso di più. Gli è bastato un discorso, con tante parole semplici, per conquistare me e tutta la Juventus, pianeta su cui siamo sbarcati insieme. Il primo giorno di ritiro, in montagna, a Bardonecchia, ha convocato la squadra in palestra e si è presentato. Aveva già il veleno addosso. Si muoveva bene ad alta quota, perché le vipere sono fatte così. «In questa squadra, cari ragazzi, si viene da due settimi posti consecutivi in campionato. Roba da pazzi. Agghiacciante. Io non sono qui per questo, è ora di smetterla di fare schifo». Sul campo di Vinovo, in allenamento, spesso vinciamo, per il semplice motivo che giochiamo contro nessuno. Non ci sono gli avversari, dal lunedì al venerdì non esistono. Ci obbliga ad affrontare partitelle undici contro zero, spingendoci a ripetere per quarantacinque minuti gli stessi movimenti, fino a quando non vede che riescono bene, fino alla nausea. Ecco perché poi trionfiamo anche undici contro undici. Se Arrigo Sacchi era un genio, allora lui cos’è? Mi aspettavo uno bravo, ma non così bravo. Pensavo a un allenatore con tanta grinta e altrettanto carisma, invece ho scoperto che anche tatticamente e tecnicamente ha da insegnare a molti suoi colleghi."


"Tornassi indietro, solo una cosa non rifarei: scegliere il posto vicino a Buffon dentro il nostro spogliatoio allo Juventus Stadium, esattamente davanti alla porta d’ingresso. È il punto più pericoloso di tutta Torino, soprattutto tra il primo e il secondo tempo delle partite. Nell’intervallo Conte entra e, anche quando stiamo vincendo, lancia contro il muro – e quindi contro il mio angolino – tutto quello che trova, quasi sempre delle bottigliette di plastica, piene d’acqua. Frizzante. Molto frizzante. Diventa una bestia. Non si accontenta mai, c’è sempre un dettaglio che non gli va a genio, vede in anticipo ciò che può succedere nei successivi quarantacinque minuti. Una volta, ad esempio, perdevamo contro il Milan e non riusciva a farsene una ragione: “Contro quelli! Non capisco come non riusciamo a vincere contro quelli! E giocano pure male»."

Beh..............


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2013)

"Matri è un ipocondriaco, teme tutte le malattie del mondo"


----------



## Graxx (20 Aprile 2013)

Conte è un esaltato del ......Pirlo in ogni frase che dice si legge che è passato dall'amarci profondamente perchè lo abbiamo reso un grande giocatore ad odiarci perchè lo abbiamo cacciato senza troppi indugi...e io aggiungo meglio cosi..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

Per ripicca gioca bene nella Juve, soltanto perché vuole dimostrare di essere ancora un giocatore valido. Il problema è che con noi non si è mai reso conto di essere bollito sul serio.
Conte, lo conosciamo... immagino Allegri quando entra nello spogliatoio, a testa bassa, senza dire una parola, il suo carattere non va bene per la panchina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Questo non era minimamente legato al Milan, neanche ai suoi tifosi, niente di niente, lo si capisce benissimo dal modo in cui parla.


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2013)

La motivazione nel calcio è tutto. Con noi stava a zero da troppo tempo.


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Spero che oltre agli elogi su Conte abbia speso qualche parola di ringraziamento verso l'allenatore che gli ha permesso di diventare quello che è. 
Senza Ancelotti Pirlo sarebbe diventato al massimo il nuovo Morfeo, se lo dovrebbe ricordare ogni tanto


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Spero che oltre agli elogi su Conte abbia speso qualche parola di ringraziamento verso l'allenatore che gli ha permesso di diventare quello che è.
> Senza Ancelotti Pirlo sarebbe diventato al massimo il nuovo Morfeo, se lo dovrebbe ricordare ogni tanto



Beh un pò di tempo fa disse che il suo allenatore per eccellenza è proprio Ancelotti, la persona che gli ha permesso di diventare un grande.


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

L'ha detto prima di incontrare Conte, sarei curioso di sapere cosa pensa adesso


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> L'ha detto prima di incontrare Conte, sarei curioso di sapere cosa pensa adesso



Beh ma un conto è qual'è l'allenatore al quale sei più legato ed un altro qual'è che ritieni più bravo... il primo è fuori di dubbio, è Ancelotti.. sul secondo non ho idea di cosa pensi...


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Aprile 2013)

Incredibile!!lo odio sempre di piu!!sono sicuro che se l'offerta economica dell'inter fosse stata pari a quella della juve sarebbe andato da loro!!solo odio per quest'uomo


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh ma un conto è qual'è l'allenatore al quale sei più legato ed un altro qual'è che ritieni più bravo... il primo è fuori di dubbio, è Ancelotti.. sul secondo non ho idea di cosa pensi...



Su conte ha dichiarato: "Se Arrigo Sacchi era un genio, allora lui cos’è?"
E' facile immaginare cosa pensa


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2013)

Beh indubbiamente pensa che sia un grandissimo allenatore, che sia il più grande che abbia avuto non l'ha mai detto direttamente, però anche se fosse non mi stupisce. Per quanto mi stia totalmente antipatico Antonio Conte ha dimostrato in questi due anni di essere un grandissimo allenatore, ha fatto cose straordinarie con una rosa zeppa di gente normale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

rimango affezionato a Pirla anche se mi è calato come uomo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Aprile 2013)

sta ancora rosicando per come l'abbiamo fatto partire. 

eppure nel giro di 2 anni, allegri ha fatto una pulizia totale dei vecchi, ma non ricordo di gente che abbia rosicato così tanto per essere stata lasciata andare, forse un pò all'inizio gattuso, ma poi se n'è fatto una ragione.


----------



## Tom! (20 Aprile 2013)

Ma io non penso stia rosicando.
Ci ha fatto vincere lo scudetto l'anno scorso proprio a discapito della sua ex-squadra, senza di lui non avremmo mai vinto quello scudo che ora sarebbe nella bacheca rossonera.
In più si è classificato nella top ten al pallone d'oro, che comunque è un bel attestato.
Insomma, la sua rivincita l'ha avuta, credo ci sia rimasto male per come sia stato trattato dopo 10 anni (ovvero un bollito che dovrebbe adattarsi per sperare di giocare).


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma io non penso stia rosicando.
> Ci ha fatto vincere lo scudetto l'anno scorso proprio a discapito della sua ex-squadra, senza di lui non avremmo mai vinto quello scudo che ora sarebbe nella bacheca rossonera.
> In più si è classificato nella top ten al pallone d'oro, che comunque è un bel attestato.
> Insomma, la sua rivincita l'ha avuta, credo ci sia rimasto male per come sia stato trattato dopo 10 anni (ovvero un bollito che dovrebbe adattarsi per sperare di giocare).



Chiaro lui alla Juve avesse motivazioni nuove e sopratutto voglia di dimostrare che in molti si sbagliavano, al Milan. Ma la realtà è che al Milan non si sbagliavano. Mi spiego meglio, fosse rimasto con noi avrebbe continuato a giochicchiare come ha fatto gli anni precedenti, era un giocatore svuotato. E questo non si dice proprio essere bolliti?!

L'errore del Milan piuttosto sta a monte, perchè poco tempo prima Ancelotti al Chelsea l'aveva esplicitamente richiesto, ecco li andava venduto senza cosi rafforzare una diretta concorrente in Italia, perchè si sapeva che Pirlo da un'altra parte avrebbe fatto benone, ha qualità incredibili. 

Ma di sicuro non l'ho mai rimpianto, era un giocatore che con noi giocava al 50%, proprio perchè non aveva più il minimo stimolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma io non penso stia rosicando.
> Ci ha fatto vincere lo scudetto l'anno scorso proprio a discapito della sua ex-squadra, senza di lui non avremmo mai vinto quello scudo che ora sarebbe nella bacheca rossonera.
> In più si è classificato nella top ten al pallone d'oro, che comunque è un bel attestato.
> Insomma, la sua rivincita l'ha avuta, credo ci sia rimasto male per come sia stato trattato dopo 10 anni (ovvero un bollito che dovrebbe adattarsi per sperare di giocare).



Il Milan ha offerto la stessa formula contrattuale a tutti gli over 30,soprattutto per via del doppio impegno,allorchè voleva e vuole testare tale tipo di giocatore mese dopo meso per non ripercorrere gli errori del passato.Ergo Pirlo,ha fatto la sua scelta in assoluta la libertà ma le difficolta che ha affrontato quest'anno(un cadavere contro il Bayern)dimostra che non è più quello di un tempo e che probabilmente non meritasse un contratto simile.Poi sta storia che è stato trattato male è una barzelletta.Uno con i suoi emolumenti non può fare la morale.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Correrò, appena esce, a comprare una copia del libro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La motivazione nel calcio è tutto. Con noi stava a zero da troppo tempo.



sono perfettamente d'accordo, inutile rimpiangere un giocatore che se fosse rimasto tanto non sarebbe tornato mai piu ad alti livelli come lo e ora alla juve.


----------



## Brontolo (20 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Incredibile!!lo odio sempre di piu!!sono sicuro che se l'offerta economica dell'inter fosse stata pari a quella della juve sarebbe andato da loro!!solo odio per quest'uomo



sicuro sulla base di cosa?


----------



## sheva90 (21 Aprile 2013)

Una delusione. ******.


----------



## ROQ (3 Maggio 2013)

copio-incollo cosa ho scritto su calciomercato.com 
roq83

ma la piantiamo di dire che è stato ceduto alla Juve? Pirlo era in scadenza, pretendeva un contratto lungo e costoso che giusto o sbagliato che sia al Milan non ne fanno più, specie agli over 30. Non essendoci big interessate a lui in europa (in Italia big non ce ne sono, so che pioveranno pollici bassi da parte di gobbi unicamente per questa frase ma chi se ne frega), è andato alla squadra migliore che rimaneva a proporgli un ingaggio alle condizioni che voleva lui, e ha fatto bene per carità. Resta di fatto che al Milan faceva *** da ANNI e pretendeva di giocare titolare e davanti alla difesa, nonostante le POCHE belle prestazioni degli ultimi anni, anche condite da assist, sono state fatte giocando mezzala. Poi Allegri non è una cima ma questo è un altro paio di maniche. Ripeto che l'errore non è stato perderlo quest'anno ma non averlo venduto prima quando ce lo pagavano oltre il valore effettivo e lo avremmo potuto sostituire con un giocatore più forte ritrovandoci addirittura dei soldi in più, un'altro errore è stato non averlo sostituito l'anno scorso ritrovandoci con una un centrocampo senza regia (che è diverso da dire senza tecnica) tolto il 36enne Seedorf e Aquilani che però si è rotto a metà campionato e infatti da li in poi son stati problemi. Poi ovvio che nella Juventus ha trovato l'ambiente ideale dove esaltarsi per vari motivi. Il pensiero che potevamo per esempio prendere uno Xabi Alonso che gli è nettamente superiore da 6-7 anni e avere tutt'oggi un giocatore fortissimo dovrebbe essere il vero motivo di cui pentirsi, anche solo se avessimo preso Montolivo un anno prima saremmo stati a posto, ripeto che la passata stagione Aquilani ha retto per circa metà campionato e non si sentiva la mancanza. Il discorso dello scudetto ha tante di quelle tematiche che sono andate tutte a favore di una certa direzione che non ha senso discuterne ormai soprattutto con chi si è accorto di Pirlo "da pallone d'oro" a 32 anni quando il top di questo giocatore è stato tra i 22 e 27 quando era davvero il centrocampista più forte del mondo ma veniva catalogato come giocatorino di poco valore da quegli stessi tifosi che oggi lo difendono come checche isteriche da qualunque opinione che non sia una lode con inchino. D'altro canto Vidal e Marchisio valgono mille bilioni, il sogno di ogni giocatore è andare alla giuve altrimenti non è un vero uomo e Bonny è il difensore più forte in italia insieme a Chiello e Barzagli no?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Maggio 2013)

alla fine era giusto che pirlo e il milan si separassero , il problema piu grande è stata la modalità dell'addio , purtroppo la colpa ancora una volta è della proprietà/dirigenza perche lasciar andare pirlo a zero in una diretta concorrente quando poco prima avevi una richiesta dal chealsea è un errore da inter


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Maggio 2013)

«Andrea, nella nuova Inter avrai un ruolo fondamentale». Sì, a un certo punto ci ho pensato, ma non ne sarei stato capace. Sarebbe stato davvero troppo, un affronto che i tifosi del Milan non avrebbero meritato."

No infatti liberarti a 0 per andare alla juve è stato un gesto d'amore


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (3 Maggio 2013)

OK ANDrea pirlo grazie di tutto. e scusaci se ti abbiamo fatto vincere due champions un mondiale per club e 2 scudetti. scusaci anche di averti fatto incontrare anchellotti che ti ha messo davanti alla difesa perchè dietro le punte facevi ******. se non avessi incontrato ancellotti adesso saresti il numero 10 del modena. saresti un pinardi qualunque. grazie ancora andrea


----------



## Ale (3 Maggio 2013)

persona falsissima


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2013)

*Altri estratti*

"In quel momento non ero più un giocatore del Milan ma del Real Madrid. Nella testa, nel cuore, nell'anima ma soprattutto con un contratto di cinque anni già pronto e uno stipendio al di là del bene del male".

"Nel 2006 un giorno si leggeva che ci avrebbero retrocesso in serie B e quello dopo di penalizzazioni... Un putt.... mai visto... Però ero sicuro di una cosa: non sarei mai sceso in serie B".

"Arrivò l'offerta del Barcellona: stiamo cercando un centrocampista da alternare a Xavi, Iniesta e Busquets e quel centrocampista sei tu. Hai tutte le caratteristiche per giocare nel Barcellona e una in particolare: sei un fuoriclasse. Ma Berlusconi bloccò tutto a giochi fatti ancora una volta".

"Alessio a Carrera facevano semplicemente quello che diceva lui, non è che avessero molto da inventarsi. Neppure nelle interviste post partita potevano godere di particolari margini di libertà: loro ci mettevano la faccia e Conte i concetti".


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Altri estratti*
> 
> "In quel momento non ero più un giocatore del Milan ma del Real Madrid. Nella testa, nel cuore, nell'anima ma soprattutto con un contratto di cinque anni già pronto e uno stipendio al di là del bene del male".
> 
> ...



e giustamente la premiata ditta berlusconi/galliani ha ben pensato di lasciarlo libero a 0


----------



## Tom! (3 Maggio 2013)

Questo è diventanto gobbo  a dire la verità quando lo vedevo in campo con voi ho sempre pensato sarebbe stato perfetto in bianco e nero. 
Comunque esilarante l'estratto su "Conte l'edicolante":


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Maggio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Questo è diventanto gobbo  a dire la verità quando lo vedevo in campo con voi ho sempre pensato sarebbe stato perfetto in bianco e nero.
> Comunque esilarante l'estratto su "Conte l'edicolante":



da questo estratto si capisce quanto sia importante anche il lavoro mentale fatto sui giocatori


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Maggio 2013)

L'anno scorso ha fatto una grande stagione, quest'anno mi pare invece sia quasi ritornato il giocatore degli ultimi anni del Milan (però ovviamente per i giornalisti gioca sempre da 6,5 minimo, anche quando gioca da 4).
Può pensare e dire quello che vuole, è stato un grandissimo ma non lo rimpiango.
A me non dà nemmeno fastidio che sia alla Juve, ma che non sia stato ceduto un paio di anni prima.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2013)

Ancora Pirlo dalla sua autobiografia. Pentito di essere rimasto al Milan e non aver accettato il Real Madrid.

...Perchè se ti chiedono se è vero che avevi praticamente firmato per il Real Madrid, devi rispondere nascondendoti dietro a frasi fatte e finte, già sentite, recitate da uno scialbo copione studiato da uffici stampa privi di guizzo e di talento:"Non è vero, sto bene al Milan". Ma vaffa...
Peccato sia finita così. *Al Real ci sarei andato di corsa. Ha più fascino del Milan*, più futuro, più appeal, più tutto. incute timore negli avversari a prescindere. Comunque, al termine di quella stagione, mi sono consolato vincendo la Champions League. Poteva andare molto peggio.


----------



## sheva90 (3 Maggio 2013)

Che schifo, da oggi per me è come Leonardo e Cassano.


----------



## iceman. (3 Maggio 2013)

Uomo di M, quasi ai livelli di cassano.


----------



## Butcher (3 Maggio 2013)

Bravo bravo...meglio che mi contengo. Da oggi è peggio delle m.


----------



## Bawert (3 Maggio 2013)

"mi sono consolato vincendo la Champions"
INGRATO


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Uomo di M, quasi ai livelli di cassano.



Direi anche peggio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Pirlo dalla sua autobiografia. Pentito di essere rimasto al Milan e non aver accettato il Real Madrid.
> 
> ...Perchè se ti chiedono se è vero che avevi praticamente firmato per il Real Madrid, devi rispondere nascondendoti dietro a frasi fatte e finte, già sentite, recitate da uno scialbo copione studiato da uffici stampa privi di guizzo e di talento:"Non è vero, sto bene al Milan". Ma vaffa...
> Peccato sia finita così. *Al Real ci sarei andato di corsa. Ha più fascino del Milan*, più futuro, più appeal, più tutto. incute timore negli avversari a prescindere. Comunque, al termine di quella stagione, mi sono consolato vincendo la Champions League. Poteva andare molto peggio.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Maggio 2013)

L’ho letto anche su questo forum che in quanto a prestigio e fascino forse solo il Real è superiore al Milan. 

Comunque ripeto quello che ho detto ieri, un giocatore di quel livello, se veramente avesse voluto lasciare il Milan, e che secondo quanto scrive, ha avuto ben tre occasioni per farlo (Real, Chelsea e Barsà), ha dovuto aspettare che fosse il Milan a decidere di non accettare le sue richieste economiche?
Se un giocatore vuole veramente lasciare un club, lo fa, i dirigenti possono anche trattenerlo alla prima occasione, ma in tre momenti diversi è puro fantacalcio.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2013)

Incommentabile.


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *L’ho letto anche su questo forum che in quanto a prestigio e fascino forse solo il Real è superiore al Milan. *
> 
> Comunque ripeto quello che ho detto ieri, un giocatore di quel livello, se veramente avesse voluto lasciare il Milan, e che secondo quanto scrive, ha avuto ben tre occasioni per farlo (Real, Chelsea e Barsà), ha dovuto aspettare che fosse il Milan a decidere di non accettare le sue richieste economiche?
> Se un giocatore vuole veramente lasciare un club, lo fa, i dirigenti possono anche trattenerlo alla prima occasione, ma in tre momenti diversi è puro fantacalcio.



Io ad esempio lo penso. 

Ciò non toglie che da uno che ha giocato e vinto cosi tanto con i nostri colori non è un bel sentire, quello che sarebbe scappato di corsa.


----------



## Ale (4 Maggio 2013)

bel figlio di suina


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2013)

Ok essere professionisti,ma dopo dieci anni ed una carriera di fatto cambiata da così a cosà,mi aspetterei di leggere cose diverse.
A questo del Milan non importa nulla,non si merita di stare tra le leggende rossonere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Maggio 2013)

Ammiro Allegri per aver silurato questo enorme schifo umano


----------



## Jaqen (4 Maggio 2013)

Non capisco perché debba sparare pisciate così.
Voleva andare via? Poteva andarsene. Che continui a sputare sul piatto dove ha mangiato per 10 anni. Dove è diventato quello che è oggi... Bah.


----------



## Principe (4 Maggio 2013)

Io credo che per questo giocatore mer........ Sia giusto sospendere il ban per insultarlo a dovere per quanto mi riguarda nn esiste più nella storia del Milan , e' uno scarafaggio che ha avuto la fortuna di vestire la nostra maglia , ma ora nn esiste più e' stato cancellato dai libri di storia


----------



## Gnagnazio (4 Maggio 2013)

Spero solo che si rompe le gambe e sbaglia il mondiale 2014.


----------



## drama 84 (4 Maggio 2013)

per me eri, sei e per sempre sarai.......***.zettino moscio/ morto di sonno/zombie


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L’ho letto anche su questo forum che in quanto a prestigio e fascino forse solo il Real è superiore al Milan.
> 
> Comunque ripeto quello che ho detto ieri, un giocatore di quel livello, se veramente avesse voluto lasciare il Milan, e che secondo quanto scrive, ha avuto ben tre occasioni per farlo (Real, Chelsea e Barsà), ha dovuto aspettare che fosse il Milan a decidere di non accettare le sue richieste economiche?
> Se un giocatore vuole veramente lasciare un club, lo fa, i dirigenti possono anche trattenerlo alla prima occasione, ma in tre momenti diversi è puro fantacalcio.



verissimo...però quello che ha detto non è stato carino...non ce la faccio ancora ad odiarlo


----------



## smallball (4 Maggio 2013)

riconoscenza questa sconosciuta,firmato Andrea Pirlo


----------



## Prinz (4 Maggio 2013)

io l'ho difeso fino a quando ho potuto, ma questa è una *****ta di dimensioni bibliche. Per me il Sig. Andrea Pirlo è morto definitivamente.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

Ma uno che passa dall'Inter al Milan alla Juventus come se niente fosse, può tenere a qualcosa?


----------



## Prinz (4 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L’ho letto anche su questo forum che in quanto a prestigio e fascino forse solo il Real è superiore al Milan.
> 
> Comunque ripeto quello che ho detto ieri, un giocatore di quel livello, se veramente avesse voluto lasciare il Milan, e che secondo quanto scrive, ha avuto ben tre occasioni per farlo (Real, Chelsea e Barsà), ha dovuto aspettare che fosse il Milan a decidere di non accettare le sue richieste economiche?
> Se un giocatore vuole veramente lasciare un club, lo fa, i dirigenti possono anche trattenerlo alla prima occasione, ma in tre momenti diversi è puro fantacalcio.


 [MENTION=110]Prinz[/MENTION] rispetta gli altri utenti, esiste un regolamento, per ora mi limito a darti una ammonizione e ti invito a rispettare gli altri. Decidi tu.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Maggio 2013)

Una persona che boh


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Maggio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Che schifo, da oggi per me è come Leonardo e Cassano.


Quoto. Al loro stesso livello, anche peggio di Cassano.


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Maggio 2013)

La cosa più brutta che potesse dire è "mi sono consolato con la CL". Delusione all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## almilan (4 Maggio 2013)

un verme come mai visti...a chi lo voleva ancora da noi,io dico che è molto ma molto meglio che questa sottospecie di ameba sia andato nel suo ambiente naturale...gobbo di m......


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Maggio 2013)

Che poi non capisco il bisogno di dire queste cose, cioè, pure se le pensi, tienile per te. Comunque stanno venendo fuori un bel po' di vipere in seno (prima Leonardo, ora lui): dopo anni ed anni in cui sono diventati quello che sono con NOI, ci buttano addosso letame "come 'na catapulta". Altro che Cassano (un povero demente), di cui credo non importi nulla a nessun milanista, questo è molto ma molto più grave.


----------



## vota DC (4 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma uno che passa dall'Inter al Milan alla Juventus come se niente fosse, può tenere a qualcosa?



Beh è andato via dal Milan perché teneva troppo allo stipendio (aveva pure un'offerta più grande all'estero a suo dire) salvo poi fuggire alla Juventus per meno soldi. Credo che abbia qualcosa di personale, dato che la Juventus era la scelta meno comprensibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Non credevo cadesse cosi in basso


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Maggio 2013)

Fiero di averlo insultato dal primo minuto che ha messo piede a San Siro da gobbo, mentre altri gli facevano i cori, ora si son ricreduti tutti!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Maggio 2013)

Non avrei mai creduto di arrivare a pensarlo, ma nel suo essere mercenario preferisco uno come Ibra a Pirlo che ha sputato nel piatto dove ha mangiato. Capisco che magari ci si sia lasciati male, capisco che gli abbiano dato del bollito nelle ultime stagioni, ma il rispetto per un club dove hai vinto tanto ci dovrebbe sempre essere. Si può non essere zerbinati, ma essere comunque rispettosi.
Mi spiace che sia andato via a parametro zero e basta.
Per il resto sono contentissimo che non sia più al Milan.
Al prossimo Milan-Juve merita solamente tanta indifferenza.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Maggio 2013)

Non sa cosa sia il rispetto questo qua. L'ho depennato già da tempo.


----------



## Morghot (4 Maggio 2013)

E c'ho pure il suo autografo io


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Maggio 2013)

fiera di averlo schifato con qualche anno di anticipo. 

la frase sulla champions poi la trovo di una ingratitudine mai vista, c'è gente che la insegue per una carriera, lui si ritenga fortunato ad averne vinte 2. 
ma d'altra parte se uno nasce piangina probabilmente lo rimane a vita.


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Maggio 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> E c'ho pure il suo autografo io



Risparmia la carta igienica.


----------



## Hammer (4 Maggio 2013)

Pazzesco

Mille volte l' "ignoranza" di Gattuso alla falsità di questo gobbo travestito


----------



## pennyhill (4 Maggio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> copio-incollo cosa ho scritto su calciomercato.com
> roq83
> 
> ma la piantiamo di dire che è stato ceduto alla Juve? Pirlo era in scadenza, pretendeva un contratto lungo e costoso che giusto o sbagliato che sia al Milan non ne fanno più, specie agli over 30. Non essendoci big interessate a lui in europa (in Italia big non ce ne sono, so che pioveranno pollici bassi da parte di gobbi unicamente per questa frase ma chi se ne frega), è andato alla squadra migliore che rimaneva a proporgli un ingaggio alle condizioni che voleva lui, e ha fatto bene per carità. Resta di fatto che al Milan faceva *** da ANNI e pretendeva di giocare titolare e davanti alla difesa, nonostante le POCHE belle prestazioni degli ultimi anni, anche condite da assist, sono state fatte giocando mezzala. Poi Allegri non è una cima ma questo è un altro paio di maniche. *Ripeto che l'errore non è stato perderlo quest'anno ma non averlo venduto prima* quando ce lo pagavano oltre il valore effettivo e lo avremmo potuto sostituire con un giocatore più forte ritrovandoci addirittura dei soldi in più, un'altro errore è stato non averlo sostituito l'anno scorso ritrovandoci con una un centrocampo senza regia (che è diverso da dire senza tecnica) tolto il 36enne Seedorf e Aquilani che però si è rotto a metà campionato e infatti da li in poi son stati problemi. Poi ovvio che nella Juventus ha trovato l'ambiente ideale dove esaltarsi per vari motivi. Il pensiero che potevamo per esempio prendere uno Xabi Alonso che gli è nettamente superiore da 6-7 anni e avere tutt'oggi un giocatore fortissimo dovrebbe essere il vero motivo di cui pentirsi, anche solo se avessimo preso Montolivo un anno prima saremmo stati a posto, ripeto che la passata stagione Aquilani ha retto per circa metà campionato e non si sentiva la mancanza. Il discorso dello scudetto ha tante di quelle tematiche che sono andate tutte a favore di una certa direzione che non ha senso discuterne ormai soprattutto con chi si è accorto di Pirlo "da pallone d'oro" a 32 anni quando il top di questo giocatore è stato tra i 22 e 27 quando era davvero il centrocampista più forte del mondo ma veniva catalogato come giocatorino di poco valore da quegli stessi tifosi che oggi lo difendono come checche isteriche da qualunque opinione che non sia una lode con inchino. D'altro canto Vidal e Marchisio valgono mille bilioni, il sogno di ogni giocatore è andare alla giuve altrimenti non è un vero uomo e Bonny è il difensore più forte in italia insieme a Chiello e Barzagli no?



Posso non essere d’accordo?
Se io ho un fuoriclasse in perfetta salute, e questi non gira in un momento in cui tutta la squadra non va, e questi dopo si ritrova, io mi rammarico di non averlo messo in condizione di rendere al meglio, non di non averlo ceduto.


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Posso non essere d’accordo?
> Se io ho un fuoriclasse in perfetta salute, e questi non gira in un momento in cui tutta la squadra non va, e questi dopo si ritrova, io mi rammarico di non averlo messo in condizione di rendere al meglio, non di non averlo ceduto.



Ha fatto cahare a spruzzo per tre anni per "noia da Milan", prendendo 6 milioni netti al mese...cioè sarebbe da gambizzarlo all'istante sto verme qua


----------



## pennyhill (4 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ha fatto cahare a spruzzo per tre anni per "noia da Milan", prendendo 6 milioni netti al mese...cioè sarebbe da gambizzarlo all'istante sto verme qua



Il Real Madrid per tre anni (2003-2004/2004-05/2005-06) non ha vinto una **** schierando fuoriclasse che neanche non sto qui a elencare, in quel caso si diceva colpa di chi ha costruito male la squadra, al Milan erano i giocatori che facevano cahare a spruzzo?
Squadra vecchia e scarsa in alcuni reparti, più acquisti mediatici più che utili, e anche fuoriclasse assoluti trovano difficoltà. Anche su questo forum si è detto che al Milan si è lavorato male in quegli anni.


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Squadra vecchia e scarsa in alcuni reparti, più acquisti mediatici più che utili, e anche fuoriclasse assoluti trovano difficoltà. Anche su questo forum si è detto che al Milan si è lavorato male in quegli anni.



Il fatto che non ha azzeccato una punizione per tre anni e mezzo cosa c'entra con le difficoltà di quella squadra? E vogliamo parlare dei suoi calci d'angolo? Dai è stato indifendibile, SI VEDEVA che giocava svogliato e controvoglia. Però il mezzo milione netto al mese in busta paga arrivava lo stesso.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il fatto che non ha azzeccato una punizione per tre anni e mezzo cosa c'entra con le difficoltà di quella squadra? E vogliamo parlare dei suoi calci d'angolo? Dai è stato indifendibile, SI VEDEVA che giocava svogliato e controvoglia. Però il mezzo milione netto al mese in busta paga arrivava lo stesso.




La cosa delle punizioni non la comprendo, soprattutto se detta in termini realizzativi, fosse così facile fare gol su punizione, perché in A meglio di lui hanno fatto soltanto Baggio, Del Piero e Mihajlovic?
Poi come ho sempre detto, avrò visto male io, ma per dire, nel 4-2-fantasia di Leonardo, Pirlo era uno di quelli che correva di più, proprio perché costretto da scelte tattiche assurde dell’allenatore, a fare il mediano vero e proprio, e a coprire 70-80 metri di campo. Sono cose che incidono assolutamente nel rendimento di un giocatore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Albijol ha scritto:


> Il fatto che non ha azzeccato una punizione per tre anni e mezzo cosa c'entra con le difficoltà di quella squadra? E vogliamo parlare dei suoi calci d'angolo? Dai è stato indifendibile, SI VEDEVA che giocava svogliato e controvoglia. Però il mezzo milione netto al mese in busta paga arrivava lo stesso.




La cosa delle punizioni non la comprendo, soprattutto se detta in termini realizzativi, fosse così facile fare gol su punizione, perché in A meglio di lui hanno fatto soltanto Baggio, Del Piero e Mihajlovic?
Poi come ho sempre detto, avrò visto male io, ma per dire, nel 4-2-fantasia di Leonardo, Pirlo era uno di quelli che correva di più, proprio perché costretto da scelte tattiche assurde dell’allenatore, a fare il mediano vero e proprio, e a coprire 70-80 metri di campo. Sono cose che incidono assolutamente nel rendimento di un giocatore.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2013)

Gia' all'andata e' stato bombardato di fischi, credo che l'anno prossimo gli faranno saltare i timpani.

Oniewu per quanto cesso sia , come uomo vale 3000 pirlo , idem jankulovsky che our essendo scarso e non giocando mai rifiuto' l'inter


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Maggio 2013)

Noto con piacere come vi siete finalmente convinti tutti di quanto costui sia uno squallido voltagabbana come io e altri pochi qui dentro sostenemmo qualche mese fà. 
Chi non ha riconoscenza verso chi gli ha dato fortuna è un uomo piccolo.

Toglierlo dalla 'Hall of fame' di questo sito direi che è alquanto DOVEROSO.


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La cosa delle punizioni non la comprendo, soprattutto se detta in termini realizzativi



A me pare facile da capire, fino a dicembre 2007 segnava spessissimo su punizione, poi STRANAMENTE ha cominciato a tirarle a membro di segugio (e in quel periodo ha ricevuto proposte da club importantissimi che lui voleva accettare). Poi arrivato alla Juve ancora più stranamente torna a segnare a raffica. E a te tutto ciò non sembra sospetto?


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A me pare facile da capire, fino a dicembre 2007 segnava spessissimo su punizione, poi STRANAMENTE ha cominciato a tirarle a membro di segugio (e in quel periodo ha ricevuto proposte da club importantissimi che lui voleva accettare). Poi arrivato alla Juve ancora più stranamente torna a segnare a raffica. E a te tutto ciò non sembra sospetto?



Quello che intendi tu, credo si chiami motivazione, ed era evidente che al Milan da anni stavano a zero o quasi. Tu dici, con tutti i soldi che prendeva la cosa è vergognosa, ed hai ragione. Ma d'altronde anche nel calcio è cosi, come nella vita, se non si hanno motivazioni si rende meno. E allora la colpa di chi è? Chiaramente della società, che anni fa poteva vendere un campione (che da noi non rendeva da tale) a peso d'oro. Abbiamo rifiutato a tempo debito, 20-30 mln da grandi club esteri per Andrea, tanti, troppi. 

Che tanto, con Pirlo, in 4-5 anni avevamo portato a casa comunque un misero scudetto, senza il regista avremmo fatto grossomodo gli stessi risultati finali.


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E allora la colpa di chi è? Chiaramente della società,



sì sì hai ragione, ma infatti io parlavo più che altro in ottica di odio nei confronti di Pirlo, uno che sembrava finito fisicamente poi va alla Juve a 31 anni e si mette pure a crossare sul fondo.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A me pare facile da capire, fino a dicembre 2007 segnava spessissimo su punizione, poi STRANAMENTE ha cominciato a tirarle a membro di segugio (e in quel periodo ha ricevuto proposte da club importantissimi che lui voleva accettare). Poi arrivato alla Juve ancora più stranamente torna a segnare a raffica. E a te tutto ciò non sembra sospetto?



Mi piace controllare, sai quanti gol ha fatto Pirlo su punizione nelle sue prime 170 presenze in rossonero? quindi fino al 29 ottobre 2005, quando iniziò una serie positiva segnando proprio alla Giuve, 4 gol, in 170 partite significa che di media segnava su punizione un gol ogni 42 partite, sono periodi.


----------



## ROQ (5 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mi piace controllare, sai quanti gol ha fatto Pirlo su punizione nelle sue prime 170 presenze in rossonero? quindi fino al 29 ottobre 2005, quando iniziò una serie positiva segnando proprio alla Giuve, 4 gol, in 170 partite significa che di media segnava su punizione un gol ogni 42 partite, sono periodi.


già, e nella juve solo in campionato ne ha fatti già il doppio, in manco 2 stagioni. Questo era da dare via almeno dal 2006, ce lo strapagavano e ne prendavamo uno più forte, ne son passati un fottio da X. Alonso a Sahin a Verratti


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> , 4 gol, in 170 partite significa che di media segnava su punizione un gol ogni 42 partite, sono periodi.



4 gol in 170 partite ( da giovanissimo) a me pare un po' meglio di zero gol in 120 partite mi pare eh  Poi non so se la memoria mi inganna ma all'epoca non aveva il monopolio delle punizioni, Shevchenko le tirava spesso...purtroppo.


----------



## 2515 (5 Maggio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> già, e nella juve solo in campionato ne ha fatti già il doppio, in manco 2 stagioni. Questo era da dare via almeno dal 2006, ce lo strapagavano e ne prendavamo uno più forte, ne son passati un fottio da X. Alonso a Sahin a Verratti



Sì ma con la juve quanti gol sono stati secchi senza deviazioni? Quasi zero.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Maggio 2013)

scusate chi è pirlo?? per me non esiste più questa persona qua, può anche giocare in nazionale io gli augurerò sempre il male e c'è ancora gente che lo difende, roba da matti


----------



## ROQ (5 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sì ma con la juve quanti gol sono stati secchi senza deviazioni? Quasi zero.



idem in nazionale, questi hanno da sempre piu **** che anima


----------



## pennyhill (5 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 4 gol in 170 partite ( da giovanissimo) a me pare un po' meglio di zero gol in 120 partite mi pare eh  Poi non so se la memoria mi inganna ma all'epoca non aveva il monopolio delle punizioni, Shevchenko le tirava spesso...purtroppo.




Beh volendo anche dopo il 2007, con Dinho, Beckham (1 gol in poco più di 30 partite con il Milan), Ibra, ogni tanto Clarenzio. 

Comunque prendi Totti, un fenomeno il cui attaccamento alla maglia non credo possa essere messo in discussione, con tre partite da giocare in questa stagione e a partire dalla stagione 2008/09, ha fatto 5 gol su punizione in 5 stagioni, 1 di media a campionato, sinceramente, c’è tutta questa differenza tra farne 0 e farne 1? 
La realtà imho è che direttamente su punizione si segna meno (sarei curioso di avere un dato complessivo sul campionato di A) di quanto si pensi, mentre sono molti di più (per ovvie ragioni) i gol che scaturiscono da situazioni da calcio da fermo.


----------



## Djici (5 Maggio 2013)

non per difendere pirlo perche le sue dichiarazioni e la sua biografia avrei preferito non leggerle mai : ma anche se li altri non lo dicono, sono sicurissimo che almeno un 50% dei grandi giocatori che hanno fatto la fortuna del milan (e che hanno anche avuto la fortuna di giocare nel milan) sarebbero andati di corsa al real.

shevchenko, kaka, thiago, pirlo sono solo l'esempio.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> non per difendere pirlo perche le sue dichiarazioni e la sua biografia avrei preferito non leggerle mai : ma anche se li altri non lo dicono, sono sicurissimo che almeno un 50% dei grandi giocatori che hanno fatto la fortuna del milan (e che hanno anche avuto la fortuna di giocare nel milan) sarebbero andati di corsa al real.
> 
> shevchenko, kaka, thiago, pirlo sono solo l'esempio.




Per me non è grave quello, trovo assolutamente irrispettosa la frase "Mi sono accontentato di vincere la Champions".
Ha vinto 2 Champions e ne avrebbe potute vincere 3 (tanti grandi giocatori non le hanno mai vinte), il Real in tutti questi anni di Champions ne ha vinte quanto il Crotone.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Maggio 2013)

sinceramente a me di quello che dici pirlo frega niente , poi sono convinto che chi ha scritto la sua biografia abbia esagerato proprio per creare scalpore . Io ho sempre sostenuto che pirlo poteva rimanere a costo di prendere giocatori in grado di esaltare le sue caratteristiche , ovvero terzini che corrono e centrocampisti in grado di alleggerire i compiti difensivi e con i piedi decenti per dialogare , se tutto cio non fosse stato possibile , pirlo andava venduto , quindi ciò che mi fa imbestialire è ancora la gestione senza senso della società : vendono sheva e kaka e mandano pirlo in scadenza col rischio , poi accaduto , che potesse accasarsi in italia in una diretta concorrente


----------



## Brain84 (5 Maggio 2013)

I giocatori passano, i colori no.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (5 Maggio 2013)

ha più dignità un cane..
questo non lo considero neanche più, o è sempre stato bacato o gli hanno fatto il lavaggio conde and friends

dovrebbe solo prendere della frutta marcia addosso appena rimette piede a San Siro


----------

